# Domains



## Spergerella (Oct 23, 2021)

Anyone here know much about earning off a domain name and/or selling one for more than a grand? 

I find myself in possession of what should be a valuable domain after my father died. I’m pretty sure he was offered big money for it in the past but always said no because he was an autist. 

I fear we’ve missed the boat, since .whatever’s are now more widely accepted.  

The auction sites feel sketchy. I mostly want to sell it and be able to shore up my mother’s retirement funds.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Oct 23, 2021)

Give it to Josh for free


----------



## NigKid (Oct 23, 2021)

Contact a domain broker, if its genuinly valuable theyll be able to get you the best price, dont use any shitty auction sites.
Leading one would be sedo.com

The new age domains dont really devalue the established ones, nice .com ones will still fetch good prices


----------

